# Kingspan doesnt exist according to B&Q, Wickes and Homebase!!!



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

So today I went in search for Kingspan, and despite being assured by kingspan's website that my local B&Q stocked it, they stared at me blankly and said computer says noooooooo! I explained it was Polyurethane foam, again computer says nooooooo! So off I went to Wickes and homebase, again computer say noooooo! I even thought at one point the guy helping me was going to pat my head and say there there little girl, the doll section is over there!!:devil:
Can anyone tell me the best way to hold of this on line:blowup: or in fact if any of you guys live in shrewbury tell me where they know for sure stock it or what language to speak so the diy guys understand me!!! GRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Go to an insulation specialist, they'll understand what you want and may even offer you a cheaper alternative, you'll always pay more for a brand name like Kingspan.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

in wickes if you walk around the shop and see where the door frames are there should be the start of the insualtion there, the kingspan is kept just alongside these, homebase dont sell it i know this for a fact as i work there but wickes definatly does as i see it in my local wickes everytime i go in there, its kept in sheets next to the doorframesand before the rolls of insulation.


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

mitsi said:


> in wickes if you walk around the shop and see where the door frames are there should be the start of the insualtion there, the kingspan is kept just alongside these, homebase dont sell it i know this for a fact as i work there but wickes definatly does as i see it in my local wickes everytime i go in there, its kept in sheets next to the doorframesand before the rolls of insulation.


Thanks, was loosing the will to live trying to explain what it was for and what it was!


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Graham said:


> Go to an insulation specialist, they'll understand what you want and may even offer you a cheaper alternative, you'll always pay more for a brand name like Kingspan.


Thank you


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

It is called dry lining insulation amongst other things. That may help on your search. As Graham said, insulation specialist or builders merchants. They're staffed with professionals. Also, have a drive round and see if there are any building works taking place. Off cuts often go in the skip


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Wolflore said:


> Off cuts often go in the skip


True, years ago, before I started using it professionally, I always scrounged it from building sites!

It's also used for sound insulation, one company sent me a large box full of free samples which lasted me for years!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Try travis perkins or jewsons if you have one near you, they'll have a range of different insulation types, you can choose whichever suits your needs.

Dave


----------



## craig1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

I put the word out on freecycle that I was after some and about two days later got a message from a local building merchant who offered me their offcuts and damaged sheets :2thumb:


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Excellent! Dry lining insulation! I'm going to go skip surfing now!!!:2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

B&Q do sell kingspan well the one by me has it in but if you look on there web site it says no:bash: the one by me is what there call a B&Q Supercentre and the kingspan is outside whith all the buliding kit


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep I know they do because it is on the Kingspan website, think it must be a shrewsbury thing as well because someone else has just done their vivs background with a sheet of polystyrene they got from their local B&Q! I think they were having a laugh with me!!!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

space board is all you need for your backgrounds : victory: wickes, b&q etc


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

bigd_1 said:


> B&Q do sell kingspan well the one by me has it in but if you look on there web site it says no:bash: the one by me is what there call a B&Q Supercentre and the kingspan is outside whith all the buliding kit


This.

My local one in Cannock doesn't have it at all (or even polystyrene sheets) but my other local one (Stafford) is a 'Supercentre' and it has a large range of Kingspan sheets from massive 8'x4' 50mm thick stuff to small 3'x1' 30mm thick stuff. To be found in the building supplies section.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Why use Kingspan? B&Q do an extruded foam insulation board just under 4ft long and about 2 1/2 inches thick for about £4 each. A lot cheaper than Kingspan and you don't have to spend half a day removing the top and bottom layers of card (or whatever it is). If you go down the aisle with all the polystyrene and other insulation stuff it is a pinky coloured board. You cannot miss it.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

MCEE said:


> Why use Kingspan? B&Q do an extruded foam insulation board just under 4ft long and about 2 1/2 inches thick for about £4 each. A lot cheaper than Kingspan and you don't have to spend half a day removing the top and bottom layers of card (or whatever it is). If you go down the aisle with all the polystyrene and other insulation stuff it is a pinky coloured board. You cannot miss it.





s6t6nic6l said:


> space board is all you need for your backgrounds : victory: wickes, b&q etc


:whistling2:


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

MCEE said:


> Why use Kingspan? B&Q do an extruded foam insulation board just under 4ft long and about 2 1/2 inches thick for about £4 each. A lot cheaper than Kingspan and you don't have to spend half a day removing the top and bottom layers of card (or whatever it is). If you go down the aisle with all the polystyrene and other insulation stuff it is a pinky coloured board. You cannot miss it.


I could miss a nun in a nunnery!!! I looked today and asked but no one had it! I swear there were hidden cameras and Jeremy Beadle was going to jump out on me! I'm going to try again tomorrow, now I have learnt some new words, extruded foam insulation board, space board, light bulb.....................................................


----------



## DNKPets (Feb 22, 2009)

Jablite Universal Board White (L)1200 x (W)450 x (T)25mm, 5010824760115

This stuff is what I think you want. They also do a thicker one.


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you, I'll prob go for the thicker one.......:whistling2:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

I know it's already germ said but Wickes definitely, absolutely, without a doubt, one hundred percent sell it. It is only in a small sheet but I bought mine from the local Wickes store. You will find it by the loft insulation. 

Failing this most builders yards do it or an alternative. They will sell it in larger sheets though. We have recently been getting it from travis Perkins for work so know they do it too!


----------



## Hutchie91 (Sep 16, 2011)

Which b&q did you try? One i work at does loads...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Shrewsbury! They looked at me like I was asking for Rocking Horse :censor:


----------



## Hutchie91 (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you have a look around or just ask someone, i find that some people that work for companies like b&q let the others down, most of the time due to the cba attitude.. If you are still looking for some, go onto the website and check if the specific store does them, if they show stock, go back onto the product and write the *EAN* number down and take it down, they can find the specific item on the computer with that very code 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

s6t6nic6l said:


> space board is all you need for your backgrounds


Thats the stuff.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Someone mentioned Jablite, you can use it but it's basically polystyrene, so is made out of all the little beads that go everywhere, you're better off with extruded foam, although its a little more expensive.

Dave


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Someone mentioned Jablite, you can use it but it's basically polystyrene, so is made out of all the little beads that go everywhere, you're better off with extruded foam, although its a little more expensive.
> 
> Dave


The B&Q space board is extruded foam. About £4 a sheet.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

it might just be your B&Q store dont stock it, as not all of them do.
only 1 out of the 4 bristol stores i visit stock it, just go into the insulatation isle and if its there its there.....
they normal stock the brand 'space' so it will have a massive logo on it like this... http://www.space-insulation.com/_images/spaceboard_1.jpg
but they may also stock 'kingspan' or 'celotex' and they do their own brand but its all the same thing

jabalite (is totally different)its basically polystyrene not a foam base

if you have no luck go to wicks...
Space Board 52.5x500x1200mm - Loft Insulation - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes

or try screwfix and ebay


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

MCEE said:


> The B&Q space board is extruded foam. About £4 a sheet.


It was this post I was referring to 



DNKPets said:


> Jablite Universal Board White (L)1200 x (W)450 x (T)25mm, 5010824760115
> 
> This stuff is what I think you want. They also do a thicker one.


:whistling2:

Dave


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I have gone for the ebay alternative, much less intimadating than scary DIY shop!


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

The one near me doesn't do Kingspan but they do do,Celotex the same thing different make.


----------

